
Kim Dotcom, Megaupload founder, loses latest appeal to avoid extradition to U.S - wglb
https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/kim-dotcom-loses-latest-appeal-to-avoid-extradition-to-us-megaupload-2018-07-05/
======
anoncoward111
As an American, our prisons are worse than 3rd world + Medieval dungeons
[1][2]

I would highly advise Kim Dotcom and his co-defendants to procure a private
boat or private jet ride to Indonesia, who (at least on paper)[3], will not
extradite them to the United States. It may not be noble, but it's better than
rotting in a US prison on non-violent charges for the rest of your life.

[1] [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/democracy-
post/wp/2018/0...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/democracy-
post/wp/2018/02/07/a-british-court-rules-that-sending-defendants-to-the-u-s-
prison-system-is-a-human-rights-
violation/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.bea50549d4d0)

[2] countless anecdotal pieces of evidence you've surely heard, seen, and felt
your entire life

[3] Cambodia extradited Gottfrid Svartholm to Sweden without any legal
authority to do so

